# Atlas 101 Tool Source



## Sundossa12 (Dec 16, 2012)

What would be a good source of tools to get started on this Lathe. Im a new operator and only have the lathe and verticle milling attachment.   I would like to get a set of tools to part, edge and knurl.   Not looking for top of the line, just a set to get me started.   Ive looked on Ebay and did a search on line, but Im overwhelmed with the diferent type and dont know where to start.    Thanks


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hopefully some of the atlas owners will weigh in. The atlas machines are not incredibly rigid nor fast so the tooling used on other machines of the same class are not necessarily the best fit. Inserts are mostly out but you may find brazed carbide to be OK. Grind some HSS tools and enjoy. For knurling you will need some kind of knurler where the piece is squeezed between the wheels like the camjack, or scissor/straddle type knurler .

Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Two good sources:

http://www.littlemachineshop.com

http://WWW.A2ZCNC.COM

"Billy G" )


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 18, 2012)

sundossa12,

You say your machine is an "Atlas 101" so I assume that it was sold by Sears.  But is it a 6" or a 12".  Or what is the complete model number?

Robert D.


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 18, 2012)

That also depends on what type of tool post you have. Bill gave some good advice on trying http://www.littlemachineshop.com they specialize in the small machines and if they sell it they have used it and like it. As mention in the last post The 101 lathe doesn't have lots of power and regidity that the big lathes do and you don't want to run the speeds necessary to get any kind of a good finish with carbide bits. Exp when you are learning.  High speed steel cuts the metal away like a knife where carbide chips away the surface requiring a faster speed and more power. HSS bits will allow a slower speed for learning and will give a much nicer and accurate cut on small equipment. LMS sells the A.R. Warner tools and they work great. Viper also is s huge fan of the Warner HSS stuff with gun work even on the larger lathes. See his Youtube vids. Also check out the http://WWW.A2ZCNC.COM stuff on LMS as well. Beware of some of the FleBay stuff you will get burned.


----------



## Sundossa12 (Dec 22, 2012)

wa5cab said:


> sundossa12,
> 
> You say your machine is an "Atlas 101" so I assume that it was sold by Sears. But is it a 6" or a 12". Or what is the complete model number?
> 
> Robert D.



Its actually a Craftsman 6 Inch, Model Number 101.07301    Somewhere along the line I was told to refer to it as an Atlas 101 since they were made by Atlas and sold under Craftsman.  

Im looking at the Tooling Package #3514 as a my start up kit.  What do you think, is there a beter value or another kit I should consider?   Thanks 


http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3514&category=


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sundossa12 said:


> Its actually a Craftsman 6 Inch, Model Number 101.07301 Somewhere along the line I was told to refer to it as an Atlas 101 since they were made by Atlas and sold under Craftsman.
> 
> Im looking at the Tooling Package #3514 as a my start up kit. What do you think, is there a beter value or another kit I should consider? Thanks
> 
> ...



That  is exactly what I used on both my 10" and 6". Really helped alot.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 22, 2012)

OK on actual model.  "101" is the Sears manufacturer's code for Atlas.  Depending upon context, it could refer to nearly 30 different lathes made between at least as early as 1934 and 1981.  Plus mills, shapers, etc.    Like most cutsie shortcuts, it more often imparts confusion than information.

The starter kit looks decent.  Some of the components, wonder of wonders, are actually US made.  But the tool post is aluminum.  My personal opinion is that I would spend a little more and get a steel tool post and never have to worry about it.

Robert D.


----------



## ML_Woy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sundossa12 said:


> What would be a good source of tools to get started on this Lathe. Im a new operator and only have the lathe and verticle milling attachment.   I would like to get a set of tools to part, edge and knurl.   Not looking for top of the line, just a set to get me started.   Ive looked on Ebay and did a search on line, but Im overwhelmed with the diferent type and dont know where to start.    Thanks


 
I use Victor Tool Company, and ENCO for parts along with Little Machine Shop. A good tool to purchase is a tangential tool holder from www.eccentricengineering.com  This is the best accessory that I ever purchased for my lathe.


----------

